# min max avg



## moosudao (Jul 13, 2009)

sometime ago when i click accidentally on gpu-z window it show min max avg in small green text  now it nothing happens after too playing heavy graphix games ,where exactly to click in upper left corner of temperature to get min max and avg?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2009)

click the drop down menu with the current word displayed.  That will have an option to show Max/Min/Avg and start tracking these stats.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2009)

Or just click the numbers.


----------

